# Fishing Charter



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Is there anyone that is interested in fishing would like to get together and book a fishing charter before we hit the summer temps.
If any one has any contacts for charter boats let me know.
Fat and Happy I am sure you will read this, we will talk about it at brunch


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I assume this will be on the weekends too  I would LOVE to go fishing.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Is there anyone that is interested in fishing would like to get together and book a fishing charter before we hit the summer temps.
> If any one has any contacts for charter boats let me know.
> Fat and Happy I am sure you will read this, we will talk about it at brunch


Mate ... SBP and I discussed this this afternoon over a couple of beers when you were there .... I'm sure remember? Thats not quite the way it was supposed to go ... you were going to buy a big enough charter vessel (and pay for the lot) so that we could go along and enjoy the moment to .... "_enhance your day"_ .... dancing girls ..... and dancing boys if thats your flavour ??? ..... we would chip in and bring along a couple of cold bevys ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Is there anyone that is interested in fishing would like to get together and book a fishing charter before we hit the summer temps.
> If any one has any contacts for charter boats let me know.
> Fat and Happy I am sure you will read this, we will talk about it at brunch


When, where, whats involved etc etc .... but yes I am definitely interested .... especially with fishing !


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been on one all day trip with Ocean Active. Things all come down to how much one is willing to spend.

Ocean Active - www.oceanactive.com


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Fatenhappy. I also remember Stew saying he would pay  although not sure where he vanished to!!!

Book it Danno  

Jynxy we can do a week day


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Hey Fatenhappy. I also remember Stew saying he would pay  although not sure where he vanished to!!!
> 
> Book it Danno
> 
> Jynxy we can do a week day


Hey SBP ... No doubt about it ... that Stewart fella is a generous guy !!! 

Right at the present time I am flexible with days weekend or weekday .. (but thats subject to change at any moment)

Pretty sure Stew said he needs a weekend day so what ever eventuates at this stage is also good for me !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like a chance to get royally pissed and sunburned coupled with a good heave over the side.

Sounds perfect!

Anybody got any decent tackle?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Sounds like a chance to get royally pissed and sunburned coupled with* a good heave over the side*.
> 
> Sounds perfect!
> 
> *Anybody got any descent tackle*?


"Any tackle.... " Yes Andy I'm right thanks "mate", but thanks for asking !! :eyebrows:

Hmm, you little beauty ... don't even have to bring the burley along if your commin' AC .... _(generous guy ... )_ bit of burley over the side, excellent ... just what we need to get a few fish .... :clap2::eyebrows:

And geezzzzz that Stewart's a good bloke hey SBP, picking up the tab for all of this .... what a top guy!!:clap2::clap2:

Hope its not to long before you get this booked, can't wait ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Sounds like a chance to get *royally pissed* and sunburned coupled with a good heave over the side.
> 
> Sounds perfect!
> 
> Anybody got any decent tackle?


Hmmmm. Now got to ask, whats the difference between just getting ......Pissed, ......Royally pissed or good old fashioned Shreaded ..... as from what I've seen you Pomes seem to have it down to a fine art ? ......


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Hey Fatenhappy. I also remember Stew saying he would pay  although not sure where he vanished to!!!
> 
> Book it Danno
> 
> Jynxy we can do a week day


Stew vanished home before he got dragged offf to onother pub!!!!!!!
Worked today.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Hey Fatenhappy. I also remember Stew saying he would pay  although not sure where he vanished to!!!
> 
> Book it Danno
> 
> Jynxy we can do a week day


Mmm!
I dont recall exactly saying that, I do recall saying no to that suggestion
Week day can be done by me, I can flex some time
I will get some prices, midweek might be cheaper as well.
That way we can do fishing and still have a friday brunch and liar about how many were caught and how big they were, as most fisherman do


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Mmm!
> I dont recall exactly saying that, I do recall saying no to that suggestion
> Week day can be done by me, I can flex some time
> I will get some prices, midweek might be cheaper as well.
> That way we can do fishing and still have a friday brunch and liar about how many were caught and how big they were, as most fisherman do


If we did a tuesday afternoon then we can carry on for ladies night.

That way we won't be the only ones smelling of fish!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> If we did a tuesday afternoon then we can carry on for ladies night.
> 
> That way we won't be the only ones smelling of fish!


I like that as nearly good as your question "has anyone got any decent tackle"
I could amswer that, but then I would be bragging


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> I like that as nearly good as your question "has anyone got any decent tackle"
> I could amswer that, but then I would be bragging


just call me Finbarr


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> Mmm!
> *I dont recall exactly saying that, I do recall saying no to that suggestion*
> Week day can be done by me, I can flex some time
> I will get some prices, midweek might be cheaper as well.
> That way we can do fishing and still have a friday brunch and liar about how many were caught and how big they were, as most fisherman do


Yea right .... !! .... Hmmmm .... was that the way it was SBP ??? ... me thinks not ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Hey Fatenhappy. I also remember Stew saying he would pay  *although not sure where he vanished to!!!*
> 
> Book it Danno
> 
> Jynxy we can do a week day


Presume thats about the time _"the little lovelly"_ and I were going and _"the brothers"_ grim came over for yet another chat re our table _"reservation" _for the second or third time ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> If we did a tuesday afternoon then we can carry on for ladies night.
> 
> That way we won't be the only ones smelling of fish!


*Yea !!!* ... subtle ... very subtle ...:clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Presume thats about the time _"the little lovelly"_ and I were going and _"the brothers"_ grim came over for yet another chat re our table _"reservation" _for the second or third time ....


Nup, I stayed until about 6.45 and used my tickets up.
The third strip.
I was bit messy by then so hijacked a cab.
I think one sheila was gunna slap me if I talked to her again


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Nup, I stayed until about 6.45 and used my tickets up.
> The third strip.
> I was bit messy by then so hijacked a cab.
> *I think one sheila was gunna slap me if I talked to her again*


I often have that effect on women too!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can everyone keep all brunch related chat in the brunch thread please? Or I will merge them so it doesn't spread to all useful threads...

Thank you

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok Back to Topic.
We need to organise dates and numbers.
This one seems reasonably priced.
They have a number of different options.
Now dont mention Brunch again here or you will get me in trouble  

Deep Sea Fishing | Tour Dubai | Dubai Deep Sea Fishing


----------

